
Comparison of instruction sets - peter_d_sherman
https://www.forwardcom.info/comparison.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Also see: [https://forwardcom.info/](https://forwardcom.info/) "ForwardCom -
Proposal for a forward compatible instruction set architecture"

